# Help: Found possibly injured feral



## woodpigeon4 (Aug 16, 2009)

Yes, it's me again  Was working and happened to look out of the window to find a feral pigeon stuck in one of my bushes. I freed him, and soon found why he was there - he'd been attacked by a cat. The cat kept trying to get at him, but I brought him inside, gave him some seeds and water, and put him in a dark sports bag. That was about half an hour ago, and every time I come back he's sitting in the exact same position, looking terrified. He isn't dead, but sitting stock still and won't touch the seeds or water. 
What should I do? I'll take a picture if it helps (don't want to disturb him though). He doesn't seem to have any obvious injuries, but can't fly.
I'm located in South East London, DA8 area.
thanks.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

First you will need to treat him for shock, so put him on a hot water bottle wrapped in a towel or under a 40 watt lamp. If he has been cat caught then he will need antibiotics (Synulox, Clavamox or Clavaseptim). When he has been warmed through you can offer him rehydrating solution which you can make by mixing 1 pint warm water with 1 tablespoon of glucose, or honey or sugar and 1/2 teaspoon salt.

Would you be able to get him to a rescue centre?

Cynthia


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

If a cat has had him he will need antibiotics although there are no obvious injuries he may of been clawed or have puncture marks you may not be able to see.
You did right to put him in a safe quiet place as he is most probably in shock.
If he is a wild pigeon there will be no charge for his treatment but please make sure he will be treated and not culled as soon as you turn your back.Some vets will do this.If you have some place to keep him insist on taking him home.I have done this many times.In the mean time leave some water for him and peace and quiet.Well done on the rescue ,keep us updated thanks


----------



## woodpigeon4 (Aug 16, 2009)

Feefo said:


> First you will need to treat him for shock, so put him on a hot water bottle wrapped in a towel or under a 40 watt lamp. If he has been cat caught then he will need antibiotics (Synulox, Clavamox or Clavaseptim). When he has been warmed through you can offer him rehydrating solution which you can make by mixing 1 pint warm water with 1 tablespoon of glucose, or honey or sugar and 1/2 teaspoon salt.
> 
> Would you be able to get him to a rescue centre?
> 
> Cynthia


Okay - I'm just worried that moving him on top of a hot water bottle and stuff would give him a heart attack. If not, then I'll happily do it.
I'll try my best to get him to the retreat tonight, but I'll have to give them a call first - I don't want to subject the pigeon to a stressful journey only to find the place closed.
thanks cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

If it is a feral then he is unlikely to have a heart attack, they are much more stoic that woodies and collared doves, but I am concerned about why he was caught by a cat...is he very young? Can you check his mouth for canker?

Cynthia


----------



## woodpigeon4 (Aug 16, 2009)

jeff houghton said:


> If a cat has had him he will need antibiotics although there are no obvious injuries he may of been clawed or have puncture marks you may not be able to see.
> You did right to put him in a safe quiet place as he is most probably in shock.
> If he is a wild pigeon there will be no charge for his treatment but please make sure he will be treated and not culled as soon as you turn your back.Some vets will do this.If you have some place to keep him insist on taking him home.I have done this many times.In the mean time leave some water for him and peace and quiet.Well done on the rescue ,keep us updated thanks


Don't worry - the only place I'll take him is the retreat as I know they don't cull pigeons. Thanks for your advice.


Feefo said:


> If it is a feral then he is unlikely to have a heart attack, they are much more stoic that woodies and collared doves, but I am concerned about why he was caught by a cat...is he very young? Can you check his mouth for canker?
> Cynthia


Okay, I've taken a photo for you. He looks to be a juvenile, but not very young. He doesn't appear to have canker either.


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

Hes in good hands i can see, i would just leave him in a quiet darkened room for now until his appointment.Well done.


----------



## woodpigeon4 (Aug 16, 2009)

jeff houghton said:


> Hes in good hands i can see, i would just leave him in a quiet darkened room for now until his appointment.Well done.


okay thankyou


----------



## woodpigeon4 (Aug 16, 2009)

Well, all I can say is that the guys at the retreat really need to learn how to use a phone. I've called them many times today and this evening, and have either been disconnected or ignored. I seem to remember this happened last time as well. I do appreciate the work they do, and will try again in the morning, but if I always answer my phone, I don't see why they can't either.


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

I know, i hate that.You can but try thats all you can do Hope you have better luck in the morning.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello if you cannot get a response from the retreat. Can you get to Sutton in Surrey? There is sanctuary for pigeons. They do not take phone calls but you can leave the bird in a box outside the front door which is checked frequently. They are never away so you can be sure the pigeon will be okay and will not be left for too long. The box has food and water and a place to hide.They dont answer the front door but be assured this is only because they are very,very busy.

Address 8 Vermont Road Sutton Surrey SM1 3EQ

Or you could take the pigeon to LONDON WILDCARE BEDDINGTON PARK CHURCH ROAD WALLINGTON SURREY open 8am to 7pm you can phone them first and make an arrangement when to bring the pigeon. 0208 6476230 phone


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Did you try their 24 hour mobile number? Retreat 07720 495238

office hours 0208 859 5832

enquiries 01322 614247


----------



## woodpigeon4 (Aug 16, 2009)

jeff houghton said:


> I know, i hate that.You can but try thats all you can do Hope you have better luck in the morning.


I tried and got him down there today. Apparantly he's got a virus which is easily curable, and he'll probably be released into their local flock soon 


PigeonQueen said:


> Hello if you cannot get a response from the retreat. Can you get to Sutton in Surrey? There is sanctuary for pigeons. They do not take phone calls but you can leave the bird in a box outside the front door which is checked frequently. They are never away so you can be sure the pigeon will be okay and will not be left for too long. The box has food and water and a place to hide.They dont answer the front door but be assured this is only because they are very,very busy.
> 
> Address 8 Vermont Road Sutton Surrey SM1 3EQ
> 
> Or you could take the pigeon to LONDON WILDCARE BEDDINGTON PARK CHURCH ROAD WALLINGTON SURREY open 8am to 7pm you can phone them first and make an arrangement when to bring the pigeon. 0208 6476230 phone


Thanks for that information - I'll bear it in mind for next time (although hopefully there won't be a next time)


PigeonQueen said:


> Did you try their 24 hour mobile number? Retreat 07720 495238
> office hours 0208 859 5832
> 
> enquiries 01322 614247


Yes, I tried all those and got no answer until this morning. Anyway, they've got him now and he's safe, so I guess that's all that matters.


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

You should be pleased with yourself for saving this little chaps life .THANKYOU


----------



## woodpigeon4 (Aug 16, 2009)

jeff houghton said:


> You should be pleased with yourself for saving this little chaps life .THANKYOU


Thanks  If I didn't have you people I wouldn't know where to begin, so I think I should be thanking you.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks for letting us know. Thank you also for caring.Jayne


----------

